# New from North Carolina



## tigerjds (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi i've been hunting off and on for most of my life. I'm just now getting into archery and ran across this site. i figured it'd be a good way to get some good advise and meet other people intrested in archery


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

welcome from greenville, nc!


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome to the new addiction.
Lots of knowledge on this site.


----------



## .284 (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome. Lots of info and you'll get feedback!


----------



## sauger (Nov 27, 2010)

*New Member as well,*

Also new to blogs and threads as well so excuse my stumbling around.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* tigerjds. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk

From just down the road ...


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: *Welcome to Archery Talk* :welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT glad to have ya


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

